# Kaleef German shepherds



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone had personal experiences with Kaleef German shepherds? I’m currently considering them for a puppy and they seem excellent but any outside input would be appreciated! Thank you everyone .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...they certainly produce beautiful, seemingly well rounded dogs! there aren’t too many solid ASL recommendations on the board these days - would be nice to hear thoughts and experiences for this breeder.

really comes down to what you’re looking for in a dog?

@dogfaeries


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I have no experience but it’s Jimmy Moses isn’t it?


----------



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes! Sheree and her husband Jimmy


----------



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

Potential service, show, sport (agtility/dock diving/rally)/obedience prospect. Ive talked to Sheree once and she was so nice and seems excellent. She has clear goals as to what she breeds for and her dogs are stunning. Overall their program seems excellent and I think would be a really great fit.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh hey! I’d definitely look at a puppy. I have Kaleef in all of my dogs pedigrees. I just looked at their site, and saw some dogs I had forgotten about!


----------



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

Okay thank you!  Have you potentially met any of their dogs in person before?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Just Ike. I sort of wanted to breed Sage to him at one time, but we didn’t pursue it. And Charm was owned by our breeder/judge friend here in Oklahoma. She also had Kaleef’s Justan, who was my Carly’s grandfather. He was a Leroy Brown son. (Is it getting confusing, lol?)


----------



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh that’s awesome! What was Ike like when you met him?  

I’ve heard her dogs are well tempered, would you say they are based on what you’ve heard/seen/learned? 😁


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked Ike a lot. His handler was telling me how fun he was to live with. He seemed like a solid dog. Our breeder/judge friend that owned Charm was just crazy about her, and I believe she was titled in herding as well as their other Kaleef dog Justan. They have a ranch, so training dogs to herd is common practice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Katie4557 said:


> I’ve heard her dogs are well tempered, would you say they are based on what you’ve heard/seen/learned?


Yes, I’d say so.


----------



## Katie4557 (Dec 28, 2020)

That’s awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

Met a handful of dogs from them. Temperaments all nice. Specifically, a good friend has a pup from and I hear Sheree is wonderful. Keep chatting/chat with her.  good luck on your pup search.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A lot of Jimmy's dogs have Dallas behind them (Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes) Jimmy thought the world of Dallas. He specialed him and even did herding with him, titling him on sheep. He's the grandfather of my Star, who has a very good temperament.

I don't care much for the structure of the ASL dogs, but the Kaleef dogs are better than most.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Many people do not often look for american show line breeders on here. Kaleef is in many asl lines as is Dallas. Dallas is in Max’s lines who is a mega bucks grandson has Dallas in his lines. Max is solid, great with kids , strong herding and protective instincts , good with whomever I let in home , highly trainable, big personality, 6 years old and no health issues, moderate structure, super athletic and such a super fun dog!


----------

